# 2019 Tiguan Tire/brake torque specs



## Phoneman63 (Sep 1, 2021)

Hi
My daughter just bought a 2019 Tiguan SEL with four motion and it needs brakes. I was wondering if anyone can point me to a website that has the torque specifications for the brake caliper and the brake caliper bracket or post it here. Also if anyone knows the torque specifications for the wheels.

TY,
Alex


----------



## Phoneman63 (Sep 1, 2021)

Phoneman63 said:


> Hi
> My daughter just bought a 2019 Tiguan SEL with four motion and it needs brakes. I was wondering if anyone can point me to a website that has the torque specifications for the brake caliper and the brake caliper bracket or post it here. Also if anyone knows the torque specifications for the wheels.
> 
> TY,
> Alex


Anyone?


----------



## Phoneman63 (Sep 1, 2021)

Phoneman63 said:


> Anyone?


Anyone?


----------



## Phoneman63 (Sep 1, 2021)

Phoneman63 said:


> Anyone?


Anyone please


----------



## 787B (Aug 21, 2010)

This is what I found online for the wheels, not sure about the brakes

*Tightening Torque*
Wheel bolts must always be installed with the correct tightening torque ⇒ Changing a wheel . The required tightening torque for your vehicle's wheel bolts is *103 ft lbs (140 Nm)* for front-wheel drive vehicles and *88 ft lbs (120 Nm)* for vehicles with four-wheel drive (4MOTION). After changing a wheel, the bolt torque must be checked as soon as possible with an accurate torque wrench. See an authorized Volkswagen dealer or authorized Volkswagen Service Facility.


----------



## Phoneman63 (Sep 1, 2021)

787B said:


> This is what I found online for the wheels, not sure about the brakes
> 
> *Tightening Torque*
> Wheel bolts must always be installed with the correct tightening torque ⇒ Changing a wheel . The required tightening torque for your vehicle's wheel bolts is *103 ft lbs (140 Nm)* for front-wheel drive vehicles and *88 ft lbs (120 Nm)* for vehicles with four-wheel drive (4MOTION). After changing a wheel, the bolt torque must be checked as soon as possible with an accurate torque wrench. See an authorized Volkswagen dealer or authorized Volkswagen Service Facility.


Thanks. I already have that information.


----------

